# does anybody know where in canada i can get



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

does some one know which pet supplier dilivers in canada and that has bio-spira

i checked a sh*t LOAD of local stores ,most dont carry it and most dont even know what it is..


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

have you checked ebay?


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

Rice & Beanz said:


> have you checked ebay?


i just did and no they dont have do you know of a simaliar product,a product with live bacteria


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

bud......weiser said:


> have you checked ebay?


i just did and no they dont have do you know of a simaliar product,a product with live bacteria
[/quote]

You can ask your lfs for live bacteria, or you can ask our sponsers on this forum for some....They will probably send you some..


----------



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

i use hagen cycle as a live bacteria "supplement" some people say it is the worst peice of crap chemical bacteria u can buy.....i love it...i usually have my tanks cycled fully in like 2 weeks tops using this....and my fish have no signs of stress,bad water etc...all parameters at pristine...! i recommend grabbing some of that...it shouild be all over your local fish store


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

_*Topic Moved to Water Chemistry Forum*_


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

bootdink said:


> have you checked ebay?


i just did and no they dont have do you know of a simaliar product,a product with live bacteria
[/quote]

You can ask your lfs for live bacteria, or you can ask our sponsers on this forum for some....They will probably send you some..
[/quote]
do you think the sponsers would send me some because the people at petstores dont care about my situation so they dont want to give me any


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

As far as I know Marineland has no dealers in Canada. You need to take a 2 hour ride into Williamsville, NY (Steves Wonderful World of Pets) for the nearest store that carries it.


----------



## eightreds (Mar 2, 2007)

what about nitrivec???


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

u have all these problems man u shoulda just waited for your tank to cycle


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

coutl said:


> As far as I know Marineland has no dealers in Canada. You need to take a 2 hour ride into Williamsville, NY (Steves Wonderful World of Pets) for the nearest store that carries it.


i think its wayyyyy more then two hours and theres no way im traveling that far and its been two weeks allready so...ya.itl be cycled soon.i can wait but i still feel bad that my piranhas have to go trew this


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

eightreds said:


> what about nitrivec???


whats that????


----------



## eightreds (Mar 2, 2007)

bud......weiser said:


> what about nitrivec???


whats that????
[/quote]

Nitrivec is a special mixture of purifying bacteria, which serves a purpose of breaking down ammonium and nitrite. With long term effect, these micro-organisms immediately remove the pollutants. Its just like live bactiria... worked great for me i think the bottle was 25bucks


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

eightreds said:


> what about nitrivec???


whats that????
[/quote]

Nitrivec is a special mixture of purifying bacteria, which serves a purpose of breaking down ammonium and nitrite. With long term effect, these micro-organisms immediately remove the pollutants. Its just like live bactiria... worked great for me i think the bottle was 25bucks
[/quote]
nice...ill check it out


----------



## Neon22 (Oct 11, 2006)

well if u want to order it online go to

http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=htt...l%3Den%26sa%3DN


----------

